# Chilli lovers thread.



## swampie (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey guys, there have been a couple of chilli threads over the years but they are closed now so I thought I'd get another one started.

So who's into chilli's, both growing or eating?

I've currently got a heap of different varieties growing and have been harvesting for a couple of months or more now.

I love eating them as well as growing them, one of my favourite simple ways to eat them is straight off the plant, cut in half and stuff with some cream/Philadelphia cheese and into the gob....so nice with a couple of cold ones.

Don't know if I'll remember all of them off the top of my head but here's a list of what I've got going at the moment.

Chocolate, caramel and red bubblegum 7 pots.
White, red, pink and yellow 7 pots.
Red bhutla.
Chocolate moruga.
Red, yellow and chocolate Trinidad scorpion.
Yellow, orange, chocolate, Tassie red and red habanero.
Peach and monster red naga.
Jays red and peach ghosts.
Yellow and chocolate reaper.
Ice scream scorpion.
Butch T scorpion.
Ghorpion.
Yaki blue and brown.
Brain strain
Carolina reaper.
Butch T x reaper/primo
Naga Bon 
Pink tiger.
Purple tiger
Purple tiger x jalapeño.
Macho Nacho jalapeño 
Black pearl
Cardi yellow scorpion.
Aji limon/lemon.
Whit fatalii.
Chocolate and mustard moruga brains.
*** clown.
Red Serrano.
Pimenta Luna.

Yeah I know I have a problem , but it keeps me off the streets .

Will post some pics up if the thread gets any interest.

Merry Xmas and happy new year everyone...


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a couple on the grow at the moment Swampie, I dont have a mean collection like yours but enough to keep me going.
The funny thing is I was never into them until I started going over to Thailand (everything has chilli in it) and Im now addicted.
The otherside of it is it sorted out a medical issue I was struggling with for a number of years (graves disease) and as long as Im hitting the chilli's I dont need meds anymore.
I have black pearl, carolina reaper, habernero, thai birdseye, ghost chilli's and the old man just gave me half a dozen bell pepper plants.
A few years back I scored a case of chilli schnapps from a bloke doing homebrew on the gold coast but unfortunately lost contact with him, it was pretty good and had a big chilli in it to chew on once the bottle was empty. Sort of tequila with a worm but tastier lol


----------



## swampie (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice one mate, great to hear it has helped you out with your health issue. I hear many stories like yours, it is a superfood for sure. I've eaten chilli pretty much everyday for sometime now and I rarely get sick and if I do symptoms are mild and I get over it quick.


----------



## Herpo (Dec 24, 2015)

My collection is nothing compared to yours, Swampie. I only grow four, which are red cayenne, Jalapeño, Black Prince and Serrano. Most end up pickled l, but some are stuffed or used to make chilli infused oil. People don't understand my obsession with them. Amazing how much they yeild though. I'm getting heaps, and its only their second year.


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 24, 2015)

Ive heard they pump along in a hydroponic set up. I recently moved house and dont have room or time for a vegie patch, I set this up yesterday and am going to add some more lengths along the fence and try some chilli plants over the next week or two until I go back to work.


----------



## swampie (Dec 24, 2015)

You got to start somewhere [MENTION=41642]Herpo[/MENTION], my collection started off something like that, then you start to desire some of the hotter stuff, then once you have them you want to go hotter, then you start to get interested in all the different shapes, sizes and colours of all the different varieties.....oh dear...quit now young feller while you still can ..

If you want to get into some more varieties that are readily available check out the Pot n all range at Masters, they have some great varieties from mild to super hots, I've got a few from the range myself and they've been easy trouble free growers, very cheap too at under $5 per plant, easier than starting from seed.

That looks alright [MENTION=41991]Ryan-James[/MENTION], you can get the chilli specific hydroponic nutrients from most hydroponic shops, chilli focus I believe it's called, allot of conventional growers use it to feed their plants too.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 24, 2015)

I Don't really grow Them, But i Love eating them!,Especially dried salted Chillis and birds eye chillis pickled in vinegar are good too!


----------



## CrazyNut (Dec 25, 2015)

I love chillis! Not a big fan of the volcanos such carolina reaper and trinadad scorpion in terms if eating (they are a bit too hot for me haha). One of my favorite ways to have chillis is to cut them in half and grill them until they go soft and change colour. Grilling really brings out the flavour which in the case of capsicuns is quite sweet and fruity. I was growing a mild sweet chilli from seed once but my mum accidentally killed it sadly. Need to get more seeds and try again.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 26, 2015)

I do love a bit of spice in my life!

I prefer it in curries, sauces etc.

- - - Updated - - -

I've grown habanero and cracker Thai in the past


----------



## Herpo (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I've got a few jars full of chilli's as of now, so I'll think I'll try a salsa or a relish with them. Anyone tried this before?


----------



## Ryan-James (Dec 27, 2015)

I have heaps of ghost chilli seeds here, more than happy to post them if anyone is interested.


----------



## Herpo (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd say this is a pretty good haul for this years first harvest, no? Second year for my chill's. Serano and Black Prince.


----------

